# Bonjour!



## Michael H. (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello!

I'm an english beekeeper based near Bordeaux in France. After being a regular visitor to this forum for over two years, I've finally created an account! :applause:

Michael H.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome! 2 years, what took you so long? Most of us play nice!


----------



## Michael H. (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome Tennessee's Bees! 
The two years let me see who plays nice and who I should look out for!


----------



## VolBee (Sep 14, 2015)

What are your Bees ? Italians ? :> )


----------



## Michael H. (Oct 28, 2015)

I think so. Some tend to be darker than the others. There might be some cross with the local black bee mixed in there somewhere.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Michael!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Michael H. said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm an english beekeeper based near Bordeaux in France. After being a regular visitor to this forum for over two years, I've finally created an account! :applause:
> 
> Michael H.


Welcome from Bologna! 

You live in a city I always wanted to visit, since most of my friends say it's worthy!! ..and we also have a super-cheap ryan air flight!!

Which kind of honey can you produce over there? (single-origin)?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## Michael H. (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!

Radallo, here we tend to produce a lot of mixed flower honey. Ours is generally quite dark: lot's of chestnut, bramble. But we also have a lot of cherry, acacia and lime.
I've just discovered some youtube videos of Michael Palmer discussing comb honey so I might give that a try if we get a good flow next year.


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Michael H. said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!
> 
> Radallo, here we tend to produce a lot of mixed flower honey. Ours is generally quite dark: lot's of chestnut, bramble. But we also have a lot of cherry, acacia and lime.
> I've just discovered some youtube videos of Michael Palmer discussing comb honey so I might give that a try if we get a good flow next year.


Thanks!

Both chestnut and bramble are late blooming, so I guess you also have spring production, since the climate should be good around there, isn't it?

Can you separate cherry from acacia (I mean, are the blooming times different enough?)

I never tryied to produce comb honey.. I don't like the idea of wax being long-lasting on the market and acting as sponge to most of the agrochemical.. but I am sure if you are in the right place (low farming) and allow the bees to built the comb (no foundation) the honey will taste delicious and the wax will be pretty safe.

Let us know your experience if you'll give a try next year! Good luck in the meanwhile!


----------

